# compatability



## whitecloud98 (Jun 29, 2008)

I was wondering what fish will live with white clouds. I would like to get guppies or corydoras catfish. A big list would be appreciated!


----------



## bigsis7 (Jul 6, 2008)

Ghost Shrimp
Guppies
Glass fish
Tetras
Rasboras
Cory Catfish

Hope this helps!


----------



## whitecloud98 (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks for the list


----------



## whitecloud98 (Jun 29, 2008)

I now have guppies, platies, chinese algae eaters, neon tetras and I am going to get corys soon.


----------

